# Favorite 8 string metal bands?



## LetheanShredRgd (Aug 12, 2010)

Mine is either meshuggah or after the burial. I cant decide!!


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 12, 2010)

Animals As Leaders, no contest.


----------



## LetheanShredRgd (Aug 12, 2010)

Dude. Sick band. No doubt


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 12, 2010)

my avatar says it all/


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 12, 2010)

Meshuggah
After The Burial
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
The Acacia Strain (new to ERGs)
Animals as Leaders.

YEAH!!!


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 12, 2010)

Tony Danza's new stuff is impeccable.


----------



## ncbrock (Aug 12, 2010)

i love the acacia strain's new stuff.


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 12, 2010)

LetheanShredRgd said:


> Mine is either meshuggah or after the burial. I cant decide!!


Same here,with AAL close 2nd


----------



## Daken1134 (Aug 12, 2010)

Animals as leaders no contest


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2010)

Motherfuckin Portal


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 12, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Motherfuckin Portal




What kind of guitar is the guitarist on the right playing? It looked RAD. Yes I said RAD.


----------



## LetheanShredRgd (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow dude, lol. Never heard em before. Badass guitars fo show


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 12, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Motherfuckin Portal




Just looking at them they seem to me like an extreme metal Gwar haha.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Aug 12, 2010)

Meshuggah. 

</thread


----------



## Petro1313 (Aug 12, 2010)

Animals as Leaders. Acacia Strain's newest is good for brainless super low breakdowns, but it gets pretty old.


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Aug 12, 2010)

im just gonna have to jump on the bus and say Meshuggah becuz they kinda got me into ERGs(and they are amazing) but there is a lot of good 8 String Bands, and Ihsahn is now playing an 8 i dont know if you count him as a band but i think hes good to


----------



## Philligan (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm gonna go with After the Burial. I really like how each song off Rareform has its own flavour. They were the first ones to show me how you can use all 8 strings, and not just low stuff with a few shreddies on top (no offense to Meshuggah, they're amazing and I still worship those guys, it's just that ATB really made me want an 8).


----------



## Seventary (Aug 13, 2010)

Meshuggah & Ihsahn, in opposite order.


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> What kind of guitar is the guitarist on the right playing? It looked RAD. Yes I said RAD.



Probably a raN then if it looks like RAD


----------



## Tirell (Aug 13, 2010)

heyimdallas said:


> Animals As Leaders, no contest.


 

This and Chimp Spanner
Edit: And Scale the Summit
And Danza


----------



## Riffer (Aug 13, 2010)

Ihsahn, Scale The Summit, Animals as Leaders, Meshuggah


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 13, 2010)

DEFTONES


----------



## jymellis (Aug 13, 2010)

fookin danza mofakkas \m/


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 13, 2010)

oh shit and FLESHWROUGHT


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 13, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> What kind of guitar is the guitarist on the right playing? It looked RAD. Yes I said RAD.



B.C. Rich Ironbird

And favorite 8 string bands=

Portal
Ion Dissonance
Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
Animals as Leaders


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 13, 2010)

Isn't Impending Doom using 8's now?


----------



## -One- (Aug 13, 2010)

Animals As Leaders
After The Burial
Meshuggah
Keith Merrow (he occasionally uses them, right?)


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 13, 2010)

-One- said:


> Animals As Leaders
> After The Burial
> Meshuggah
> Keith Merrow (he occasionally uses them, right?)



He said he sold his agile 8.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 13, 2010)

I like Meshuggah and Scale the Summit (whether or not you consider them metal doesn't really matter to me )

I think those are the only two bands I listen to that even use 8 strings.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 13, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Isn't Impending Doom using 8's now?



I hope not


----------



## LetheanShredRgd (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree with philligan. After the burial definitely got some serious chops


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 13, 2010)

Meshuggah by far, then perhaps Animals as Leaders, but I'm having trouble getting into them. Like, their stuff is really good, but I have to be in a very specific mood to listen to them.

Also, there's this band called Kalium that totally isn't mine but they use 8-strings and are awesome >.>



-One- said:


> Animals As Leaders
> After The Burial
> Meshuggah
> Keith Merrow (he occasionally uses them, right?)



I interviewed Keith Merrow, and he said that while he used an 8-string on one song, he really doesn't like them that much, so I doubt he'll make another one with the 8-string, except perhaps with an extra high string.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 13, 2010)

Meshuggah
Chimp Spanner
Fear Factory
Divine Heresy

I'd probably throw in After The Burial and Animals As Leaders too.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 13, 2010)

danza, ion dissonance, chimp spanner, after the burial, terrorhorse


----------



## Dopey Trout (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a big Ihsahn fan, After is one of my favourite albums of this year, so that's definitely my favourite of the ERGs, though most of the other bands mentioned in the thread are great too


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 14, 2010)

Deftones, Meshuggah, AAL, Ihsahn is pretty badass but I don't listen to him much. Pretty much Deftones, though. Yeah, Deftones.


----------



## Connor (Aug 14, 2010)

Animals As Leaders
Meshuggah
Periphery


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 14, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Motherfuckin Portal




I charge you with aiding and abetting the grievous bodily harm done to my person by that music...

..._seriously_ heavy! haha


----------



## matt397 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok, thats it. Danza. Yeah, Danza has got to be my favourite 8 string band at the moment, I am having my mind seriously fucked by these guys right now. Danza III sounds, to me at least, like the soundtrack to someone having a major psychotic break an slaughtering everyone he sees.


----------



## angryman (Aug 18, 2010)

Ion Dissonance, Meshuggah, Animals as Leaders, The Acacia Strain, Periphery, Danza, After The Burial, Chimp Spanner, Terrorhorse & Fleshwrought for me!


----------



## goat violator (Aug 18, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Motherfuckin Portal




+ 1
Redefining Metal...


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 18, 2010)

Meshuggah. IMO, every other band mentioned is horrible.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 18, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Burial
> Chimp Factory
> Divine Fear
> Leaders Heresy
> ...



This is honestly how i read this...


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 18, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> This is honestly how i read this...



+1 for dyslexia


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 18, 2010)

-meshuggah is the classic
-the new ion dissonance record makes good use of 8 strings
-portal is interesting and challenging, i wish they would write more actual riffs and go for a good sounding production though
-animals as leaders is some real good and versatile stuff *[/edit]*

everything else...i mostly don't care about. too many meshuggah riff-offs, not enough bands trying something different. sadly, because i love the lowest of the low tunings a lot.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Aug 18, 2010)

Meshuggah and Animals as Leaders. There are a few others such as the ones mentioned in this thread, but otherwise my fave 8 string sounds are non metal.

I could imagine the guys from serpents rise using 8's though. I'm not sure if there were even any 7's on the album...?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> This is honestly how i read this...


 
Leaders Heresy and Divine Fear are pretty sick band names.


----------



## goat violator (Aug 19, 2010)

shitsøn;2104577 said:


> -portal is interesting and challenging, i wish they would write more actual riffs and go for a good sounding production though



There are riffs a plenty, you just have to work harder to discern them!
The production is lo-fi on purpose, I dont think it will ever change somehow.
Music is best suited to vinyl and a dark room with headphones or Live!


----------



## DethCaek (Aug 19, 2010)

Ihsahn
Agoraphobic Nosebleed
TTDTE


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Aug 20, 2010)

Meshuggah, Chimp Spanner, Scale the Summit, After the Burial, Animals as Leaders, TDTDE


----------



## darkinners (Aug 20, 2010)

Meshuggah \m/


----------



## Elijah (Aug 20, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> Meshuggah. IMO, every other band mentioned is horrible.



Shame on you  Tosin is a great guitarist and his music is a perfect representative of how versatile and creative he is!

But hey, at least no one said Suicide Silence


----------



## Tirell (Aug 21, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> This is honestly how i read this...


 

You just made my day


----------



## Xanithon (Aug 21, 2010)

Meshuggah, After the Burial, Animals as Leaders, Ihsahn also.

Thats it really for me.


----------



## Laxdude67 (Aug 21, 2010)

animals as leaders, and not metal, but Scale the Summit!!


----------



## KoenDercksen (Aug 21, 2010)

Animals as Leaders, Meshuggah.


----------



## terminus (Aug 21, 2010)

Pestilence

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - PESTILENCE: First Photo Of New Lineup Released

Ihsahn is pretty rad too


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 26, 2010)

Elijah said:


> Shame on you  Tosin is a great guitarist and his music is a perfect representative of how versatile and creative he is!
> 
> But hey, at least no one said Suicide Silence


He's a good guitarist and those EMG videos posted around here were great, but I can't sit and listen to his band, or any of these other 'djent' bands that are getting popular. I'm not into the prog metal/metalcore sound coming from these bands, but I'm keeping an eye open for something my style comes along on an 8-string.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 27, 2010)

That's funny, most of the time I feel like an alien listening to this stuff but here, I'm like everyone else 
Current favorite : Ion Dissonance, Periphery, Ihsahn, a few Danza songs I heard were hella cool, Whitechapel (not technically 8 strings but pitch shifted 7 LULZZ!!!1!11! )
All time favorite : No lie here, It'll always be Meshuggah for me


----------



## SD83 (Aug 27, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Chimp Factory


I like that name 

Ihsahn, by far. Then Fear Factory. I'd say Deftones, too, but I only know their older stuff. Sometimes Meshuggah.


----------



## nifty1234 (Aug 30, 2010)

The ever popular Animals as Leaders, also, Ihsahn on his album After, since he plays an 8 string for that one.


----------



## blr5109 (Aug 30, 2010)

Meshuggah and Ion Dissonance


----------



## cyril v (Aug 30, 2010)

Ihsahn and Meshuggah ftw.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd say Deftones but I don't consider them metal.


----------



## vlover (Sep 2, 2010)

Messugguhh

Anything with dino cazares


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 2, 2010)

vlover said:


> Messugguhh
> 
> Anything with dino cazares


 
A man after my own heart.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 2, 2010)

Ihsahn. Portal. Sometimes a bit of Meshuggah.

That's about it.


----------



## stereo-image (Sep 17, 2010)

Current favorite are:

Periphery
After the Burial
Danza
Ion Dissonance
Animal as Leaders

And right now I'm going to listen Scale the Summit


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm relatively new to the scene, but i've listened to Animals as leaders from almost 2 years ago. For now they're my favorite.
I'm beginning to listen to scale the summit and meshuggah.
Ahhh and Portal, just because every time, i go:

"WTF did i just heard?"


----------

